# Finding Small Faced Mens Watches



## returnofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie here and found the site while searching for exactly what I'm asking you about!

I'm looking for a new watch as a bit of a present to myself, but I have very thin wrists for a guy (basically 6") which makes finding something which looks right quite a struggle. What it comes down to is that the case size needs to be 36mm in order for it not to look ridiculous. It might be possible to go up to 37mm depending on the style but I've found that's quite rare.

About the only thing I've found that I like the style of so far is the Tissot PR50 Titanium although usually I would prefer a leather strap over metal, again because it tends to look less bulky so suits me better.

Does anyone have any recommendations? The Tissot mentioned above is at about the top end of my budget at just over Â£200. I have a bit of a thing for automatic or manual-wind watches but I realise that's probably a struggle within that budget.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Hi and welcome 

Does it have to be new? Most vintage watches are a lot smaller than modern stuff and you get a lot more for your money.

I'm not entirely sure of values but I'm sure you could pick up a nice vintage Omega for a couple of hundred quid


----------



## returnofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Does it have to be new? Most vintage watches are a lot smaller than modern stuff and you get a lot more for your money.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure of values but I'm sure you could pick up a nice vintage Omega for a couple of hundred quid


Hi, yeah I'd seen that being recommended in a few places. I think on balance I would prefer new, but that's not to say I would totally exclude all vintage stuff - I might reconsider if I saw something I particularly liked. I get the impression that buying vintage would come with more hassle, in terms of it maybe being harder/more expensive to get serviced etc.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

returnofthem said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Hi and welcome
> ...


Yes and no. Most movements need servicing around every 5 years so in theory it shouldn't cost a bomb to maintain a vintage watch. I've just had a forty year old chronograph serviced by a company called Ryte Time and bearing in mind they replaced a few bits on it and the movement is quite rare, it came to less than Â£200.

Also, buying a vintage watch is like buying a classic car, IMO there is a certain soul that modern watches perhaps don't have. Either way, enjoy the search


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

For sub Â£200 bracket take a look at (mainly Asian market) Seiko 5's - lots of them on places like Skywatches.com.sg and pmwf shop (Google them)

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I would agree on the Seiko 5's. :thumbsup: Great little watches, super reliable and tough as old boots. There is a variety of design configurations to suit every taste. You could probably buy two new ones on that budget if you shop around. :shocking:

Mike


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Another vote for the Seiko 5 range. I think they meet all your requirements and have a good reputation for reliability to boot. I think Orient also make some smaller dressy watches in that price range. If you want something much cheaper and a bit rougher round the edges I'd take a look at HMT.

Final recommendation from me is the wonderful Smiths PRS-29A. 36mm and not as dressy as the Tissot but a great watch. They're Â£280 new but you should be able to get a lightly used one for Â£200 (I did!)

HMT Pilot










Smiths


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

RLT63? 36mm case,manual movement with display back Â£95 from our host


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi

You should be able to get an auto. I donâ€™t know if there are still any around but I bought the automatic PR50 below for Â£160 from an on line shop about 18 months ago.










Also as well as the Seiko 5 range there is a Seiko dive watch the SKX013 which is the midsize (35mm) version of the larger SKX007. I believe it is to be discontinued but I happen to know there is at least one UK seller on ebay that has recentky obtained some stock (I bought this one below for Â£152 from them a couple of weeks ago). The seller is T**e M****r (not sure Iâ€™m allowed to give you the full name) but they were a pleasure to deal with. If interested search for SKX013 on ebay then look for UK sellers.










Cheers Roger


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I understand your dilemma and am a seiko fan of sorts. So much so I'm currently contemplating buying a late 90's kinetic which is only 40mm incl crown. It's near top end of your budget and parts are no longer made do are not cheap but great build quality n accuracy. Sort of nice mid between auto n quartz.


----------



## returnofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

Some good suggestions going on here!

I'd spotted the PRS-29A; if I had the money it's probably what I would get, and is actually a good guide to the kind of style I'm looking for. I'm not someone who owns loads of watches (mainly for financial reasons!) and I like that it can be dressed up or down by using different straps. I've always preferred black dial faces and, being something of an outdoors type person, I like the military style. I guess that's why I prefer manuals or automatics as well because (at least in theory!) they're completely self-reliant.

After the Seiko 5 was suggested I did some hunting and managed to find one which somewhat resembles the military style watches, the SNK809K2. I'm guessing it's a bit of a homage to that style. Doesn't have hacking seconds though, so far as I can tell. Stinch, the SKX013 is an interesting suggestions - I hadn't seen that one yet while looking at Seiko. I found it where you suggested so will bear that one in mind.

I have cottoned on to the fact that this forum is attached to a watch company and had a look through the models available, of which I think the RLT57 is closest to my style.

Regarding the Tissot, now that I've seen some more options I think I'm moving away from the PR50. Although I like the face, as previously mentioned I prefer not to have a braclet strap as I feel leather/fabric looks less bulky (and therefore better) in my situation.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Good luck with the search, they're out there especially if you don't just limit yourself to high street shops.


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

The SNK809 is a really nice little watch and well within your budget (I think I paid less than Â£50 for mine). You could do a lot worse than buying that and a couple of straps and saving the rest for your next watch (trust me, there will be one...)


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Actually if you like military watches you should consider the CWC G10 as well. It's the only quartz watch I've ever really loved and very well made. They go for about Â£90 new and there is also a mechanical version for about Â£200. Bear in mond though that with this and the PRS-29A you will be limited in strap choices as they have fixed bars.


----------



## returnofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

Fixed bars doesn't bother me too much, I like nato straps and you can get open-ended leather straps too. Plus it's something a little bit different to everyone else. 

Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I recently bought by accident a small and elegant Seiko 5 (I put in a bid on some auction site, and didn't expect to win). It's from the early 80s and only cost me Â£27, you can find all sorts of good stuff if you're lucky. This is ideal for a smaller wrist and a bit of retro nostalgia. It's also in immaculate condition and keeps excellent time.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

All good suggestions from the floor so far (though no-ones suggested citizens yet. They do some good stuff, and there's plenty at jewelers to try on for size).

If you wanted something a bit different I'd agree with going down the vintage line. An oris maybe 10 years old would suit that size and come in at a good price too.

There's plenty to choose from. Post some pics when you make your choice


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Another vintage suggestion - Bulova Super Seville, the poor mans Rolex Datejust. The come in a variety of dial colours and styles (different batons, day present / missing etc) and are mainly autos (careful as there are some quartz ones about).

Should be well within budget.

Here's a picture of my gf's SKX013 and her Super Seville - you might prefer a slightly less blingy variant though! :shocking:










:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Returnofthem,

Welcome to TWF. I was going to suggest the RLT Shop or a vintage watch, but most here have already beaten me to it.

There are many Seikoâ€™s which would fit your budget, as they are extensively under rated and priced on the second hand market. Which is a pity, as they are exceptionally fine watches and except for a few grail models can be bought at reasonable prices. So look out for some bargains in 36mm size as I know you will fine one to suit your taste, etc.

For what its worth, an old friend of mine in the watch business once told me the best way to size a watch for your wrist is to measure the width of your wrist (not the circumference) and then size a watch diameter equalling 7/8 the width of your wrist. So, to wear a 36mm watch means you need a 42mm wrist. Not sure that works for everyone, but might be a starting point.

Regards

James


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Take a look at the old TAG Heuer 2000s. You can get one for around Â£150 upwards and they come in many different flavours.


----------



## returnofthem (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I must admit I completely forgot about this thread. I was able to rummage around down the back of the sofa (and so on!) and came up with the money for the PRS-29A. I've had it for a little while now and am very pleased with it.


----------

